# New Toy



## Tony (Jan 29, 2018)

So, this popped up on FB classifieds today. I've been wanting a small on for some time. That Grizzly 16" is great for big stuff, but I'm nowhere near good enough for that at this point. My first lathe was a 10" PSI lathe I got from @Bean_counter. It was a great little lathe and I really liked it. 
This guy bought this one for his 12 year old son who never turned it on at all. It's brand new! Came with the bed extension (which I will probably never use), some acrylic blanks, 4 tool rests and a curley maple baseball bat blank. Can't wait to fire it up! Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice score brother! That's a great little lathe. Is that the 10 or 12 inch.


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks Greg! It's a 12", 1 hp. That's one of things I really liked about it. I was seriously considering the Rikon, but that one only has a 1/2 hp.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2018)

Depends on which rikon, the midi is all powered up!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Depends on which rikon, the midi is all powered up!



The 10" and the 12" I looked at both had a 1/2 horse, guess I didn' look hard enough.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm trying to remember what the model number of the one I bought is 22-.... It's a twelver and 1 hp variable speed. The clincher for me on that one was the warranty, and a 1" tool post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm trying to remember what the model number of the one I bought is 22-.... It's a twelver and 1 hp variable speed. The clincher for me on that one was the warranty, and a 1" tool post.



Oh well, I got no warranty and a smaller post......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2018)

You did good, I paid way more for mine.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 29, 2018)

I've got the same one brother! Watch the lockdown on the tailstock - it'll strip pretty easily

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice grab Tony! Gotta love those kids that don't want to play with the toys they're given. Too busy on their cell phones!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 30, 2018)

Congrats! Can't get enough toys!!! Enjoy! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Great Grab mod man. Must have gotten a great raise for moving up!! Will that just don't sound right come to think of it talking about @Tony that way 



Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice score Tony, does that one have the pulley on the left side?


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2018)

I'l have to look tonight and get back to you Marc.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 30, 2018)

Tony said:


> Oh well, I got no warranty and a smaller post......



It's ok, It isn't all about your post size.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 30, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice score Tony, does that one have the pulley on the left side?


The answer to that should be yes. Tony the tensioner for the pulleys is that red handle front, bottom left. Raise that up, take the left black cover off and you can reposition the belt for different speeds. Put black cover back on and push down on red handle to set tension on belt. Easy Peasy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh and Colin's right! Don't worry about your small post size!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2018)

As long as you're standing in front of it it does little buddy... If you're standing behind it, it's on the right!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jasonb (Jan 31, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> I've got the same one brother! Watch the lockdown on the tailstock - it'll strip pretty easily


Yup, I had to put a Heli-Coil in when I was using mine.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2018)

jasonb said:


> Yup, I had to put a Heli-Coil in when I was using mine.



What is that?


----------



## jasonb (Jan 31, 2018)

Tony said:


> What is that?


Essentially a coiled wire that is put into softer metals to repair or prevent stripped threads.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Somehow I knew you were gonna hafta explain that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 31, 2018)

Great score Tony!!! 
FYI.... that's a bread knife NOT a woodturning tool!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 140920 Great score Tony!!!
> FYI.... that's a bread knife NOT a woodturning tool!!



Actually it is a meat slicer, but the plan is for it to become a chatter tool. Tony

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 31, 2018)

jasonb said:


> Yup, I had to put a Heli-Coil in when I was using mine.


I need to do that!


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2018)

Where would I get a Heli-Coil?


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 31, 2018)

Tony said:


> Where would I get a Heli-Coil?


Is it stripped already?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Tony said:


> Where would I get a Heli-Coil?



Call me man I can help you on this!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Is it stripped already?



I don't think so, just trying to be ready.


Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Call me man I can help you on this!!



Thanks Rodney, I will!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2018)

I prefer threaded inserts over helicoils, they won't pull out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2018)

@Tony , if it isn't stripped yet, don't buy anything. Helicoils take a special drill, tap, and an insertion tool. But it now and you'll lose something before you need it and who knows, you might never need it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Your local NAPA store should stock them Tony; if not they can get them in short order. They're frequently used to repair stripped threads in engine blocks and heads, have been for YEARS. I'd take Colin's advice and wait until you need it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 31, 2018)

Congrats on your new toy @Tony , I bet you have a lot of fun with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Damn Brother that's a dandy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 1, 2018)

What I see is just another Wood Barterian buying more tool they don't need....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> What I see is just another Wood Barterian buying more tool they don't need....



And you think there's something wrong with that???????? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> What I see is just another Wood Barterian buying more tool they don't need....


sometimes you just got to say screw it and buy things you want, you know. lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

is that for pen turning? I see you said something about an extension? how big will it go Tony?


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> is that for pen turning? I see you said something about an extension? how big will it go Tony?



It is not for turning pens, I do stoppers, bowls, little things. It will go 4' but I didn't put the extension on it when I got it home, I don't see ever using it. Maybe I'll get lucky and find someone who wants to buy it, you never know! Tony


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Tony said:


> It is not for turning pens, I do stoppers, bowls, little things. It will go 4' but I didn't put the extension on it when I got it home, I don't see ever using it. Maybe I'll get lucky and find someone who wants to buy it, you never know! Tony


can you build a lathe on it or is just for extending?


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

Just am extension.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Tony said:


> Just am extension.


Im not sure I understand how you could extend that 4' without needing more power to run the same rpm or is it already built into that lathe. and it would have to be a pretty similar lathe to fit the extension. Or am I way lost?


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Im not sure I understand how you could extend that 4' without needing more power to run the same rpm or is it already built into that lathe. and it would have to be a pretty similar lathe to fit the extension. Or am I way lost?



It has a 1hp. motor on it. By comparison my old one, same size, had a 1/2hp.


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 1, 2018)

Tony said:


> And you think there's something wrong with that???????? Tony




Nothin wrong with that. I've got a few drawers full of goodies my self

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 1, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Im not sure I understand how you could extend that 4' without needing more power to run the same rpm or is it already built into that lathe. and it would have to be a pretty similar lathe to fit the extension. Or am I way lost?




Just a lathe bed extension to make it longer. It bolts to the end of existing lathe bed making it longer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

